# Good pulley brand?



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

anyone know a good brand for pulleys, with price as a factor also....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Unorthodox Racing makes excellent pulleys. Not sure what price range you would be looking for, but check it out, they didn't seem to high to me...


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

your reply is much appreciated, yea i saw unorthdox with decent price then i saw greddy and about shit my pants (well for the sr20 motor anyways) I didnt see any for the KA unless they can use same ones???


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think it would be the same ones. You could always call them and ask, they would be able to tell you what to go with. I have the UR underdrive on my Altima. You really can't feel that much of a difference, and it has a slightly faster rev, but not much.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

ASP makes one , for about $120


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

careful with lightweight pulleys and flywheels. They weigh that much for a reason. The crank is balanced with the pulley and flywheel attached. So if you lighten both sides, you're eventually going to snap your crank. It won't do it right away, but over time, it'll snap on ya. I'm not trying to condemn the pulley, just preventing you from having to tear your engine apart down the road.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The OEM pulley has a built-in harmonic damper not a harmonic balancer. The KA motors are internally balanced. If you look at the back side of the OEM pulley/damper, the casting is uniform meaning that the damper is a neutral balance damper. The same thing should hold true for the flywheel. Externally
balanced engines typically have an extra counterweight that's cast into one side of the harmonic damper.

If the KAs were externally balanced, everybody that runs an Unorthodox pulley would have severe vibration problems because the units have a neutral balance. So running an Unorthodox pulley and a lightened flywheel will not alter the balance of the motor.

However here's a caveat to the story. Both the OEM flywheel and front pulley are designed to act as harmonic dampers. Lightened flywheels and lightened pulleys will cancel much less harmonics causing 'possible' vibrations at certain RPMs. It all depends on how well the motor is balanced; OEM balancing will always have some degree of compromised tolerance because of mass production techniques compared to a custom balance. Some OEM balanced assemblies may be better then others.

So to make a long story short, many folks that run UR pulleys don't have any problems, while others may experience problems.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

It sounds like my pulleys are squealing does anyone know which it would be? like the one that has the bearings? I cant find a complete KA24 pulley set even OEM would be ok, its just getting anoying now (the sound that is)


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Would it be my Acc. Belt Tension Pulley? that is making the noise?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be any of the three belts. Check the belt tension on all of them.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I bought an ASP and couldnt be happier. You will get most of the gains of the unorthodox pulley and 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Shadytrixta1 (May 20, 2006)

Ka or Sr. for Ka i got the ASP crank still have it laying around.for SR Megan for the win,got mine for $85 shipped


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

for the 3hp you might feel on the butt dyno 100 could be spent better somewhere else. And if i had to guess your belts are squealing not your pulleys.


----------



## artemoushue (Sep 3, 2006)

*Intake and pully*

I have a UR pulley and have no problems. I also have removed the intake muffler box. Gives it the good intake sound and HP increase without the cost of a short ram. Maybe not quite as much but 3 hp vs 4 hp for $150 less? 
Thoes coupled with electric fans and full synthetic lubricants make it run quite nice for an essentialy stock KA. 
I can take the supercharged Ford Thunderbird supercoup but not by much. Still got my butt handed to my by a Viper.  Then again the Viper never met my 65 corvair!!


----------

